# Best Service Engine in Logic??



## Brian99 (Nov 27, 2020)

I picked up my first Eduardo Tarilonte library for black friday (Dark Era) but haven't figured out how to get Engine to show up in Logic as an instrument selection. I've searched here and youtube and have been unsuccessful in finding a tutorial explaining the process. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 27, 2020)

Do you see the AU in your Components folder? If not,it didn’t install.if so, do you see it in Logic’s Plugin Manager? If not, quit Logic, restart the computer, and when you open Logic it should rescan it.


----------



## Brian99 (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks Jay!! I wasn’t aware that a restart on the computer was required but that definitely was the problem! I appreciate the help!


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 27, 2020)

Brian99 said:


> Thanks Jay!! I wasn’t aware that a restart on the computer was required but that definitely was the problem! I appreciate the help!




You are welcome. I would swear it didn't used to need to be necessary for Logic to rescan the plug-ins, but nowadays it seems to be.


----------



## philamelian (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh thanks @Ashermusic, you saved my day. I was going mad about this as well. Exactly same situation with Brian with the same library.


----------



## Judith GS (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi, I'm trying to use Eduardo Tarilonte's NADA library in Logic X. When I audition a preset within Nada, it plays just fine but as soon as my logic project starts playing, I get a sample rate error message of 'error synchronizing audio and midi'. My LX project is at 48 kHz as is Engine, in the stand alone preferences. I don't know how else to troubleshoot this issue. If I turn off Engine in the LX channel strip, LX plays correctly.


----------



## Judith GS (Jan 1, 2022)

Ashermusic said:


> Do you see the AU in your Components folder? If not,it didn’t install.if so, do you see it in Logic’s Plugin Manager? If not, quit Logic, restart the computer, and when you open Logic it should rescan it.


Hi Jay, Happy New Year to you! I hope that you're well. I can't get Best Service Engine to work in LX. Please refer to my post above. Any help would be much appreciated. with greetings to you from Montreal!


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 1, 2022)

Judith GS said:


> Hi Jay, Happy New Year to you! I hope that you're well. I can't get Best Service Engine to work in LX. Please refer to my post above. Any help would be much appreciated. with greetings to you from Montreal!


I don’t think Jay is on the forum these days.

I’ve seen a similar sample rate error with other libraries. Sometimes the audio interface is not properly synced with Logic or some other program on the system is running at a different sample rate. Sometimes it seems like Logic forgets its own sample rate. You can try restarting the computer, not opening any other programs and opening the plugin in a new project to see if you continue having issues. Then I’d contact support.


----------

